# Spots under fur



## daaisteins (May 2, 2016)

Hi all,

My 12 weeks old V has developed some spots on the back and she is scratching. At first i thought it's food related and that her hair is coming off but now It looks like some kind of a rash.

Anyone knows what it is and how to treat it ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm on my phone, so the picture isn't as clear as it could be.
From what I can tell, it looks like she may have had a allergy to something, and then the scratching may have turned it into a skin infection. But keep in mind, I'm far from being a vet. 
Have you put any topical flea meds on her?


----------



## daaisteins (May 2, 2016)

I know the picture is not great but it was the best I could do. You can only see the spots if you look close and if the sun shines from behind. Otherwise the only indication is that the hair around is a bit messed.

Will try to get better pics in, if she would only stand still.

It seems to me that she is scratching because it itches her. I did put some flea powder on.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

When you thought it was food related, did you make any changes or remove any newer foods she's had? Just wondering. I've seen these bumps on pics of other Vs online but am not really sure what they are. My first thought was food as well. It's amazing how much diet affects things.


----------



## daaisteins (May 2, 2016)

HeCallsMeBama said:


> When you thought it was food related, did you make any changes or remove any newer foods she's had? Just wondering. I've seen these bumps on pics of other Vs online but am not really sure what they are. My first thought was food as well. It's amazing how much diet affects things.


Meanwhile, I went to the vet and he confirmed it's a reaction to something she ate. I'm no longer feeding her the same food. The vet prescribed some antibiotics and recomended Pro plan puppy sensitive. 

Hopefully this will make her well again!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

glad the allergy has been determined but just out of interest, does the vet get a "kick-back" for recommending Pro Plan?


----------



## daaisteins (May 2, 2016)

harrigab said:


> glad the allergy has been determined but just out of interest, does the vet get a "kick-back" for recommending Pro Plan?


I can't say for sure, but i know it's a wide spread practice so I would't be surprised. Could you recomend something else ?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

daaisteins said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > glad the allergy has been determined but just out of interest, does the vet get a "kick-back" for recommending Pro Plan?
> ...


Probably not, I was just thinking out aloud I guess. The vet I use (UK) always recommended James Wellbeloved, then when JWB pulled the plug on providing free dog food for the vets staff the vet practice suddenly changed their allegiance to another brand ...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's hard say what ingredient cause the food allergy reaction. If the reaction is not real bad, most of us just use trial and error to figure out. We try a different protein, then try grain free. Some of the foods even have limited ingredients.
My daughter's V has gotten bumps that look just like that before, when something in the environment started it, and it turned into a skin infection. Antibotics cleared it right up.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Doesn't Orijen or Acana have grain free foods as well as alternatives to the usual chicken and beef ?


----------



## daaisteins (May 2, 2016)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Doesn't Orijen or Acana have grain free foods as well as alternatives to the usual chicken and beef ?


That's two of the brands I've heard best about and will probably start her on one of them.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos' anal glands began to leak gradually over the course of the two months we had him home and his stools were all over the place. He was on a chicken-based, wheat-free food (still had barley so not gluten free). Then we switched to a lamb-based, grain free food with a little more fiber. Issues were gone in 48 hours. I would love to have him on a raw diet but that is just not realistic for us right now. The food we are using is Earthborn Holisitic Meadow Feast. Not sure which of the differences cleared things up or if it was some combo, but it has worked so far.


----------

